# 2nd Cheese Smoke - With Q-View



## smoke-inator (Jun 15, 2013)

So I've had some fun smoking cheeses and learned from my first attempt. The first go around, I placed the AMNPS too high and didn't have any temperature controls....turned the cheddar into a blob of goo.

So I took steps and the second attempt turned out awesome! My wife really liked the Swiss until she tried the cheddar!

The temp outside was 68 degrees and the egg never got above 72 degrees.

Sadly, we live in NC and cool nights are rare so I hope to sneak in a few more runs to ensure we have a summer stash.

Cant wait for fall/winter to go crazy

Cleaned out the BGE and placed the AMNPS all the way at the bottom. Using apple pellets.













IMG_0054.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






Added the stone on the next layer to help with heat control.













IMG_0055.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






Then, i added a tray of ice which i swapped out half way through













IMG_0056.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






Then added the cheese...White Cheddar, Sharp Cheddar, 2x Swiss and Asiago













IMG_0057.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






Smoked for three hours...













IMG_0061.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






2nd run....Pepper Jack, Chapolte Cheddar, Montery Jack w/ Roasted Red Peppers, White Cheddar, and Swiss...smoked for four hours.













IMG_0064.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013






Finished stash - vacuum sealed and ready for the summer...two weeks have passed and we have sampled the Swiss and Cheddar.













IMG_0065.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks good. I gotta get some smoked soon.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 15, 2013)

That looks great. Nice color. I stalk up on cheese before it gets hot.I hope i have enough to make the hot weather.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Jun 18, 2013)

Lookin good


----------



## the zil (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. I tried a week ago (1st attempt) and got too hot too. I've ordered a AMNPS that I expect before this weekend. I hope to try again. I know I'll get it this time. I'm excited to try different pellets. I ordered some wine barrel. Fingers crossed


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 18, 2013)

E





Smoke-inator said:


> So I've had some fun smoking cheeses and learned from my first attempt. The first go around, I placed the AMNPS too high and didn't have any temperature controls....turned the cheddar into a blob of goo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you like the 3 or 4 hour smoke better?

I like 3 but want to try 4.


----------



## smoke-inator (Jun 19, 2013)

Too early to tell on 3v4. I think it needs to sit for another week or so


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2013)

Please let us know.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have desided 3 hours works for me in my UDS. I try to stay 6 months ahead on my smoked cheese.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting. You have inspired me. Tomorrow I buy cheese! I will post. Thanks again.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 19, 2013)

Disco said:


> Thanks for posting. You have inspired me. Tomorrow I buy cheese! I will post. Thanks again.
> 
> Disco



Cheese is easy with the amnps.  

Will be watching for your thread.


----------

